# Dragonfly Slingshot Darter/SSA review



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey forum friends,

I have recently received a custom slingshot from Dan Ford of Dragonfly Slingshots. The whole experience of corresponding with Dan about which design would be best, to picking the materials to be used was extremely fun. Dan was great about finding out what specifics I wanted in a slingshot and letting me know what he felt were my best options. I chose the SSA, because I like the small frame. I love the pfs shooting style because they are small and effective and fun. With the SSA I can shoot it the same way as I shoot pfs (over the top and instinctual), but I can also line up the tubes and aim with it. Although it is not as small as a pfs, it is very pocketable. The EXTREMELY well made and durable frame can handle the most powerful tubes and bands as well as all types of ammo. The frame is constructed of an aluminum core with tufnol scales. I loved the camo on forum member BPR's SSA, so Dan figured out a way to implement the camo on the tufnol (I believe BPR's is micarta). Dan was very cool about finding me the most cost effective way to get me what I wanted. I am completely enamored with it. Dan has recently renamed the frame design the Darter. To me it will always be the SSA (Soldiers Side Arm). The only negative thing about the whole experience was the long wait for it. After 3 weeks Dan asked me to continue being patient. After 4 weeks Dan got in touch with me to let me know that he was ordering the materials to make me another one. Then out of the blue it showed up! When it finally arrived, we were both relieved and excited; I now have the record for the longest Dragonfly Slingshot delivery lol. I would highly recommend Dragonfly Slingshots. Whether you get one of Dan's production models or a custom I feel you will be satisfied. Thank you Dan! This slingshot is perfect, exactly what I wanted.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Dan makes one heck of a slingshot! I have been in a similar position with a trade a while back taking ages for my end to arrive. I think sometimes the international mail gets held up in customs or takes the land route opposed to air. Well anyway all is well and that looks awesome!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I have recently gotten part of my Dragonfly order, and it is really superb. Your shooter is a sweet one! Nice design choices. I really like how Dan makes you a part of the design process. It is a sign of his professionalism and also his respect for his clientele. I am happy to see that another person gets to enjoy the experience of owning a dragonfly custom shooter. I also have a nylon shooter of his as well and they are pretty hard to beat at their price point. Bulletproof almost, lol.

Be well and congrats on the awesome shooter CanH8r,
SF


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow, what a nice shooter!

enjoy!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I have some of Dans work and it is outstanding. Nice shooter and thanks for the review.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Mmm, that's a sweet shooter  great review, thank you, I may need to reorganize my buy list.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I thought tufnol is micarta, nice ss !


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The wait was worth it, looks super !!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

BCLuxor said:


> Dan makes one heck of a slingshot! I have been in a similar position with a trade a while back taking ages for my end to arrive. I think sometimes the international mail gets held up in customs or takes the land route opposed to air. Well anyway all is well and that looks awesome!


He certainly does! From here on out, I'm going to pay extra for the tracking lol.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Mmm, that's a sweet shooter  great review, thank you, I may need to reorganize my buy list.


Porkchopsling... I know what you mean... There are so many great builders that I want a shooters from. Dan build's his to last! You should at one point have him build you something. Beware though, once you get a dragonfly slingshot, it literally can turn your other shooters into just a collection lol.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> I thought tufnol is micarta, nice ss !


I think... Micarta is a impregnated resin... Whether it be canvas paper or whatever, so I guess tufnol is just that. Dan gave me options for both, I believe micarta might have been more expensive. Not sure what the difference is.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Here is a quick video of my new shooter in action.


----------

